# tried a level 5 zook today



## 37chambers (Oct 5, 2013)

Sorry if this has been posted before but I have read a few things on hear about peoples opinion on the level 5 stuff. Anyways I just started 2 24 plexes this afternoon and the guy I am subbing for was nice enough to let me give his brand new level 5 zook a go while he sat there and took apart my bazooka and cleaned it real nice. Anyways all I can say for those who are wondering about it but want some feedback. Tell ya' what. I have a tape-tech zook I have used my friends columbia a fair amount, After using those 2 zooks priced almost double. I wont think twice about buying 1 if my zook quits. No issues at all. A little more drag in the angles then the Columbia however with my older tapetech zook I am used to that anyways and took me all of 5 mins to get used to it. I don't have anything bad to say about it. It does just as well as my tape-tech and runs smooth. I guess the only thing left is the test of time. My tape-tech is at least 7 years old with very little maintenance. If the Level 5 can do the same, Its a hell of a zook for almost half the price. 

P.S. Buddy told me he got his level 5 zook and pump and gooseneck brand new for $1000 Canadian. I paid that for my tape-tech zook and pump used and I have had to replace the usless 2 speed bazooka pump already. If anyone ever comes across on a sweet deal on that tapetech 2 speed bazooka pump, don't do it they suck.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

37chambers said:


> I have a tape-tech zook I have used my friends columbia a fair amount, After using those 2 zooks priced almost double. I wont think twice about buying 1 if my zook quits. No issues at all. A little more drag in the angles then the Columbia however with my older tapetech zook I am used to that anyways and took me all of 5 mins to get used to it. I don't have anything bad to say about it. It does just as well as my tape-tech and runs smooth. I guess the only thing left is the test of time. My tape-tech is at least 7 years old with very little maintenance. If the Level 5 can do the same, Its a hell of a zook for almost half the price.


Since we pinned down that Level5 is accessing their parts from China, and pinned down awhile ago that TapeTech is doing the same with their newer auto tools, maybe that's one reason why the bazookas are running a lot the same? They're sourcing from a lot of the same places? And why one might be able to expect about the same operating and same life from each brand name?
Just speculating a bit on that.

As for Columbia: With Columbia making a # of their parts in-house, and using high end North American materials, I'm thinking the quality of materials they say they use, along with added machining quality, could still justify their added price.
I believe they also still go to such lengths as getting their own gaskets made from a place near their manufacturing facility, using German(?) sourced materials.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I've run Tape Tech, Drywall Master, Columbia, and Ames tapers. By far, the smoothest running tapers I've used were the Columbia's. 

One was the rebuilt that PA gave away, the other was the one he currently has that sat head down in a bucket of water for a year. 

Just my $.02


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

fr8train said:


> the other was the one he currently has that sat head down in a bucket of water for a year.


Try doing that with a newer TapeTech. Last guy I know who was used to leaving his older TT in water while taping jobs said the gaskets swelled on his newer one within the 1st couple months.

'Axia Acquisition Corporation' now owns TapeTech, along with the Ames brand name. Sounds a bit 'ominous' to the longer term health and life of the TT and Ames brands, as well as to the health and life of their tools.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Neither I nor PA are the culprit. It was practically brand new when the original owner did that. PA bought it from the guy that bought it when the original guy closed shop. Damn shame. Took some work, but he got it functional. The head part looks old, but runs sweet. I'm not 100% sure what's wrong with it now, but it probably stems from the year long soak.


----------



## Level5 (Apr 30, 2013)

I believe all brands perform well. I appreciate the consideration given Level 5. Absolutely a different line than in years past and we will match any other warranty as we believe strongly in the performance of our line over the long haul. We use very good materials and pride our selves on long-lasting components. Give Level 5 a try, I am sure you will be impressed.

We did a few trials with DWT members and the reviews were solid. Again, every tool is largely the same.

We appreciate the DWT communities honest evaluation and feedback as always!


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

37chambers said:


> P.S. Buddy told me he got his level 5 zook and pump and gooseneck brand new for $1000 Canadian. I paid that for my tape-tech zook and pump used and I have had to replace the usless 2 speed bazooka pump already. If anyone ever comes across on a sweet deal on that tapetech 2 speed bazooka pump, don't do it they suck.


At that price everyone on this forum should be running a bazooka. The increase in productivity will pay for itself in no time:yes:


----------

